
Ask HN: How does your team manage your todo (list)? - inamiyar
I&#x27;m going to be working on an event planning project with a small group for the first time; I&#x27;ve worked with groups before but it&#x27;s always been on code, and personally I track my todo with org-mode. Trello is currently the top contender...but I wouldn&#x27;t mind a lighter-weight solution. I do recognize I&#x27;m going to spend a lot more time finding a proper todo manager than working on the event for now...
======
austincheney
My team didn’t and all kinds of things fell through the cracks. I came in as
the manager two weeks ago and built a new ticket system in less than a week
that dictates task priorities and order without need for any analysis. It will
go live at end of this week. The goal is to eliminate discriminatory selection
of tasks, expose transparency of priorities to supported customers, and make
visible task priority to everyone. My subordinate managers will then manage
who works what items as dictated by the priorities set by the system.

~~~
inamiyar
Ah...dictating priority and order automatically seems very useful. I think we
might be able to do something similar based off due dates...I'll think about
it, thanks for the tip

